# do all baby/ juvenile bettas have stripes



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

if you look close you can see strips, they have been there sad once I got her is this normal


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, young fish have stripes. They usually go away once they mature but sometimes they don't. I have s 4 month old female that still has stripes and I was told that they may never go away.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh wow how old do u think this one is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

